# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Albino stuff on a mirror on black - the right way!

## reptileexperts

No "phone app" here. This was done with a full size mirror laid as a table, with a camera brought to near ground level mounted with 2 powerful speed lights off angle and in separate ratios. Feeding night was the other night so I didn't get the chance to work with many of my snakes, but I did take these three, not bad for a first attempt, I think. 


Albino Western Hognose, female


Snow (Anery / Albino) BCI female, early 2012


And lastly, Peaches. My Kahl Strain Sunglow Male. 

Once my Motley Albino sheds in a day or two, as well as my Goldenchild Jampea retic, I'll get them on the mirror and add to it! Thumbs up for more, comments about technique and questions appreciated. 

Cheers,

----------

_angllady2_ (08-10-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (08-10-2013),_Evenstar_ (05-07-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Idk what you just said about the lights and stuff, but those pics are SWEET! Good job! I especially loved the snow.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_jbean7916_ (05-07-2013),_reptileexperts_ (05-06-2013)

----------


## Royal Hijinx

Very nice!

----------


## Annarose15

Stunning pictures! I love Peaches!

----------


## reptileexperts

Thanks guys! Next round of shots should come out a lot better. This was mainly a trial run, but I have an idea how to make it perfected ;-) 

Cheers

----------


## reptileexperts

Motley Tiger het albino, female reticulated python! So excited for this girl to be in my collection with the Super Motley proving out this year. She's 1 year old and growing fast!

----------


## SapphireTigress1

These are wonderful! I have to get a new camera to try and experiment with this technique. Definitely a stunning technique with your gorgeous animals! Well done  :Smile:

----------

_reptileexperts_ (05-06-2013)

----------


## reptileexperts

Couple more after sheds last night  . . . 


Pied Ball Python 


And Kahl Albino Motley BCI female (2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

ok man you gotta stop! I thought I only had to drool over your retics! now I gotta be jealous of your boas too? life isn't fair! lol

----------

_reptileexperts_ (05-07-2013)

----------


## reptileexperts

Don't worry when I get back from Ecuador at the end of may I will get to make the Retic world jealous again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jben

Smoking animals and pics! 

Sent from my EVO Design using Tapatalk 2.

----------

_reptileexperts_ (05-07-2013)

----------


## reptileexperts

Thanks Jay! More to come as animals are ready and time is available. If my genetic stripe het albino retic is good tomorrow I'll get her on the mirror for some shots. Everything you guys see is on www.flickr.com/codyconway where you can see them at high rez (better than I post here), and download for backgrounds, or personal enjoyment. (just no prints without permission!)

Cheers,

----------


## Evenstar

Sigh....  I love these pics.  And I love your pied.  And your motley albino.  And....  Well, you get the picture....   :Razz:

----------

_reptileexperts_ (05-07-2013)

----------


## reptileexperts

Don't worry kali, I have your name on one of the Kahl Albino Motley Sunglows that are produced in a few years from peaches x motley :-D  :Good Job:

----------


## CoN

Again awesome shots!! Do you mind sharing some info regarding setup settings?

----------


## angllady2

Those pictures are amazing.  

You should seriously think about offering your services as a snake photographer. 

 I'd gladly hire you to do pictures of my snakes like this.  They are just exquisite.  I love the deep black background and the way it contrasts with the clear brightness of the animals.

Gale

----------

_reptileexperts_ (08-10-2013)

----------


## Diamond Serpents

> Again awesome shots!! Do you mind sharing some info regarding setup settings?


Yeah can you take a picture of the setup and maybe do a mini write up on how to? You will have to dumb it down on the photography vocab for people like me and others .

----------


## reptileexperts

Yeah I actually posted in another thread the setup I use. But I'll put together a dedicated thread to the technique pre and post production. 

@angellady I do photo work for local breeders to get some of their snakes sold easier. And am always willing to do more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reptileexperts

Preset up, results

----------


## Neal

Those are some great pictures. I just ordered my DSLR.

----------

_reptileexperts_ (08-11-2013)

----------

